# [thread game] Here's a Picture of Chris Jericho...



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Australian cricketer Brett Lee. He looks a bit different otherwise though.. this pic almost makes him and Jericho took twins..nice find.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

^ you contribute by posting more celeb lookalikes. 


Here comes The Game.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Australian cricketer Brett Lee.


still have a crush on him lol. :grin2:

but yeah what's this thread? (edit ... riiiiggghht, okay)


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> ^ you contribute by posting more celeb lookalikes.
> 
> 
> Here comes The Game.


I'd say more like


----------



## .opt. (Sep 24, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Believe That!*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*EAT 
SLEEP
CONQUER 
REPEAT*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The WWE world heavyweight champion

The conquerer


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

BRRIIIIEE MOODEEE


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL, this is great.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

This man's client, Brrrock Lesnar conquered the streak


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> *Believe That!*


I applaud you for starting up this game again, but *I believe* we've reached consensus that Reigns's twin actually is in Metallica.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

I always thought RVD looked a little like Jean Claude Van Damme.

And Edge looks like a dead ringer for a dude in the band Puddle of Mudd.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh, i forgot Eric Rowan has a twin too, but no idea who it is.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

FlyingBurrito said:


> I always thought RVD looked a little like Jean Claude Van Damme.
> 
> And Edge looks like a dead ringer for a dude in the band Puddle of Mudd.


RVD (JCvD), Magnum TA (Magnum PI), and Paul Heyman / Paul E Dangerously fpalm (Michael Keaton's character in Johnny Dangerously) all got their ring names from their celebrity resemblances.

***

Here's that dastardly UFC rogue, Chael Sonnen, crashing the party on Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Rated R.....Outfielder?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

COME ON BAYBAY!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rare pic of John Cena!












Here's one of Sami Zayn


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

R rated superstar 










Edit - oops shoulda refreshed first


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD, I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD....










:ziggler2


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Eat Sleep Conquer Apollo Creed


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

GORE GORE GORE


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Fella!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

"OHHH MYYY!"


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Bald Cody Rhodes


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

An honest man.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Little E Langston


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

It was me Austin! It was me all along!


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

The Brian Kendrick


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I came here for DA LOLZ but some of these have been poor.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ITS TAZZ!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, my name is Paul Heyman.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

That's gotta be...that's gotta be KANE!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The Bad Guy PI


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

"That's what I do!"














"Do you like pancakes?













"WHAT?!"














"Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect."













"The headliner, The maineventer,..."


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

_"I'm here to show the world!, I'm here to show the world!"_










that's the intercontinental champion michael cole. :jbl :cole


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> _"I'm here to show the world!, I'm here to show the world!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Trish Stratus?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Rock and Coach when they were young.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Before 









After


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*RUSSEV CRUSH!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME 













Also, don't know if this one is just me but















*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ONE MORE RUN.











SMASHING, FELLA.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Steve Austin & Woody Harrelson



















You can even do it with Stunning Steve & Harrelson when he has long blonde hair in the hunger games:


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Mark Adams (Dec 18, 2014)

The Ultimate Puke said:


>


Damn, Sheamus and Hetfield xD


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

ManureTheBear said:


> RVD (JCvD), Magnum TA (Magnum PI), and Paul Heyman / Paul E Dangerously fpalm (Michael Keaton's character in Johnny Dangerously) all got their ring names from their celebrity resemblances.


I never knew this. Pretty cool.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon (more so in other pictures.)


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's great to see The Rock in shape.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rob 

Van 

Dam


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Somebody gon' get they ass kicked...Somebody gon' get they wig split...


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> It's great to see The Rock in shape.


haha well they might be related, his last name is Johnson too.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Trish Stratus?



Looks more like Maria Kanellis


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Jerry Lynn










Sid










Carlton and Philip Banks










Vince McMahon

















Edge










Cesaro










Ryback










The Brian Kendrick

















Corporate Kane










AJ Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose









Lars Sullivan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

There was a guy called Dallas I saw on the American Big Brother years ago & he looked pretty much exactly like Kevin Owens. Facially & Build wise. Shit creeped me out. 










What the fuck. You're trying to tell me that's not KO :monkey


----------

